# Un appel sur plusieurs téléphone !!!



## Arthemus (16 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre un problème dont je n'arrive pas à me dépêtrer ... !!!

Chez nous, tous les appareils ios sont sur le même compte icloud. Ça permet de partager l'agenda, le calendrier et les applications.

Je ne sais si c'est lié, mais il arrive, par exemple encore ce matin, qu'un appel sur un iphone soit reçu aussi par un autre ... !
Ce matin une personne a essayé de me joindre. Ça a sonné sur mon iphone mais aussi sur le tel de ma femme qui a décrocher ...
Dans le même genre, je me suis aperçu une fois que certains messages sms envoyés à ma femme étaient parvenu sur l'application messages d'un de nos mac (qui est aussi sur le même compte icloud).

Savez-vous ce que nous devons faire ou régler, pour que chaque appareil soit "indépendant" en gardant l"intérêt d'icloud ? !
J'ai regardé partout mais je ne trouve rien qui ne fonctionne ...

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Larme (16 Novembre 2015)

_Réglages.app/Téléphone/Sur d'autres appareils_, cela devrait te permettre de désactiver ce que tu veux


----------



## lineakd (16 Novembre 2015)

@Arthemus, le mieux et que chacun est son compte iCloud personnel et de se servir d'un identifiant iTunes  pour toi et ta femme (il existe aussi le partage familial) pour l'app store.


----------



## Arthemus (16 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Je vais contrôler tous les appareils mais je pensais avoir déjà réglé cela dans les paramètres.

Pour le partage familial j'ai peur que ça ne nous aille pas. Si on a chacun un compte icloud, on ne peut plus se partager le calendrier et l'agenda. Et ça c'est très pratique et nous l'utilisons au quotidien (prendre des rdv pour les enfants etc ... !)


----------



## lineakd (16 Novembre 2015)

@Arthemus, il est possible de se partager un ou des calendriers.


----------



## Arthemus (17 Novembre 2015)

Larme a dit:


> _Réglages.app/Téléphone/Sur d'autres appareils_, cela devrait te permettre de désactiver ce que tu veux



Hélas cela ne fonctionne pas.
Exemple cette après-midi devant mes yeux !
Une relation professionnelle m'a appelé sur mon iPhone pro (qui est aussi sur mon compte iCloud). Et je vois l'appel manqué dans la liste des appels manqué sur mon téléphone personnel .
Les deux téléphone ont le réglage que tu préconises.

Ce n'est quand même pas normal ....


----------



## lineakd (17 Novembre 2015)

@Arthemus, à tester...
Ouvre l'app réglages/téléphone/appels/sur d'autres appareils et désactive "appels sur d'autres...".
Retourne dans l'app "réglages/messages/envoi et réception" ainsi que dans "FaceTime", laisse uniquement ton numéro de téléphone de cocher et décoche ton adresse iCloud.
Puis:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.


Et ceci sur tes deux smartphones (personnel et professionnel).

Au départ d'icloud, je me suis servi de ce pdf pour le mettre en place à la maison.
Je m'en sers toujours même si le partage familial existe.


----------



## Arthemus (29 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous !
Je fais remonter ce post car hélas je n'ai pas trouver de solution malgré les différents réglages proposés.

Depuis un moment il n'y a plus d'appel direct de mes contacts professionnels (donc sur mon téléphone pro avec le numéro qui va avec) vers le téléphone de ma femme. C'est déjà ça.

en revanche, ce que je continue à observer c'est dans mes notifications, une notification qui indique un appel manqué sur le numéro de ma femme. 
Donc tout cela reste bizarre ... !

Des idées ?

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Janvier 2016)

Rien de bizarre, tu dois avoir un seul compte iCloud sur les 2 telephones... Chacun soit avoir un compte séparer... 

Sinon dans réglages / appels :sur d'autres appareils tu désactives le tlelephone de ta femme... Et l'affaire et réglée

Pour les iMessages

Réglages / messages / transferts de sms et tu desactives


----------



## Arthemus (2 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Rien de bizarre, tu dois avoir un seul compte iCloud sur les 2 telephones... Chacun soit avoir un compte séparer...
> 
> Sinon dans réglages / appels :sur d'autres appareils tu désactives le tlelephone de ta femme... Et l'affaire et réglée
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

Je ne vois pas de quel réglage tu parles.

Est-ce celui ci ? : Réglages / téléphone puis rubrique Appels ?
Si c'est ça j'ai en sur mon téléphone la ligne "sur d'autres appareils" à non. Idem sur le téléphone de ma femme.
Pareil pour les iMessages, je les ai désactivé. Mais je ne vois pas la rubriques de transferts de SMS ...


----------



## lineakd (2 Janvier 2016)

@Arthemus, est-ce que toi ou ta femme utilisez vos identifiants apple dans l'app réglages/facetime?
As tu essayé de désactiver les notifications de messages, facetime et téléphone dans l'app réglages/notifications en désactivant "autoriser les notifications" sur les appareils du couple?
Puis de réaliser ceci? 


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.


Au redémarrage des smartphones, réactivé "autoriser les notficiations" dans l'app réglages/notifications dans messages, facetime et téléphone.


----------

